# Jack's Box



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welp, all the grandkids have gotten a keepsake box. The youngest is now 3 and its about his time...so here's the effort..
Made of Zebra wood, ebony trim and feet, ebony and American Holly inlays. 
The design isn't really something you would normally give a 3 year old, BUT...in 20 years,,,I"m hoping it fits the bill...
so for now,,,I hope they put it somewhere WAY UP HIGH and outta reach..LOLOLOL
Still a little fit and finish work to do... but here ya go none the less.....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That is absolutely brilliant Bill.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

fantastic. hold a lot of legos too


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Another Beautiful peace.
Yesterday you wanted the cutting board off the top shelf now you want this put up
You’re starting to sound confusing bill


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is georgeous Bill. He may not appreciate it now, but in time...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s unreal Bill . Can’t imagine the time that went into that build


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The like button only lets me 'like' it once, I wish I could like it several times more!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice going, Bill. The zebra is amazing and the dowels are a nice touch.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

sweet


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

A masterful piece that should be a keepsake for a lifetime. That skill is something I strive for. Kinda makes me wish I was one of your grandkids now...


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

That is one beautiful box there Bill. I love it and wish I had 1/10 the talent that you have in making it.
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful work Bill.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You did it again Bill!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really beautiful box Bill. I'm sure he will be proud you made it for him.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW Bill,

Love the design, the wood and most of all, the inlays !


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Bill ~ absolutely beautiful. I see what I think is a round lid lift. Tell us more about it. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous,Bill, Words can't describe it.Great job.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Outstanding work Bill.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@old55, @Semipro, @DesertRatTom, @RainMan 2.0, @kp91, @Knot working, @Bushwhacker, @honestjohn, @Shop guy, @MEBCWD, @Danman1957, @Herb Stoops, @Cherryville Chuck

Gentlemen,,, thank you for all of the kind words and comments...truely appreciated..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

twmv86 said:


> fantastic. hold a lot of legos too


Hadda laugh at this... first grandson would have been lego's,,, this kid is all about CARS cars...he must have
a half dozen Lightning McQueen's and he knows where each one is all of the time...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Semipro said:


> Another Beautiful peace.
> Yesterday you wanted the cutting board off the top shelf now you want this put up
> You’re starting to sound confusing bill


Starting??? I've been there for quite a while now...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

kp91 said:


> The like button only lets me 'like' it once, I wish I could like it several times more!


Kinda thought you might like this one... the nautical compass is one of the most versatile inlay designs and one of my
favorites to do..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

TenGees said:


> Nice going, Bill. The zebra is amazing and the dowels are a nice touch.


I appreciate you noticing the dowels Paul... one of the smallest details in the box, but my favorite...

1/8" birch dowels, dyed with black transtint...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

sreilly said:


> A masterful piece that should be a keepsake for a lifetime. That skill is something I strive for. Kinda makes me wish I was one of your grandkids now...


In my case, skill equat's to years of making some really nice looking firewood


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

kywoodchopper said:


> That is one beautiful box there Bill. I love it and wish I had 1/10 the talent that you have in making it.
> Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Now, now, Malcolm.. I've been following your work for years... I'd love to spend some time in your shop!!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Web Shepherd said:


> Bill ~ absolutely beautiful. I see what I think is a round lid lift. Tell us more about it. Thanks. Bob


y

Bob...yes it little more than a round tap, epoxied to the lid. I wanted something a little different for the lift tap and came up with that. Made up of
ebony with an offset zebra wood insert. I offset it just to add a lil somethin somethin...to the look of the box.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb doesn’t do it justice.

Excellent shift from the chaos of a random cutting board to this box is a real mind bender.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@JFPNCM

Ahhh shucks Jon, very kind of you sir...

Yes, quite the contrast between the two projects. Thats what I enjoy most about wood working.. so many
directions one can take and that quite often, just a little change here or there and you've got a new spin on
an old idea...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

That is indeed one of the prime pleasures of woodworking. There is no such thing as “scrap” wood, unless one considers sawdust in that category. Even then it can be handy to have.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Very pretty Bill. And so beautifully finished too. How are the initials done in the lid. They really make for a personalised piece of craftsmanship......

I'd be delighted to have my Pop make me one of these, a lucky recipient. 

Cheers, Kerry


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have so much lumber in my shop would could get lost from each other. I have enough to last a couple lifetimes. Malcolm


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Larkan said:


> How are the initials done in the lid.
> 
> Cheers, Kerry


thank you Kerry..very nice of ya to say 

The initials were done with a Dremel mounted on a Veritas plunge base for rotary tools
I purchased the entire package a while back for string work and detailing inlay and love it!! (didn't get the 6" traveler)
( Veritas® Plunge Base for Rotary Tools - Lee Valley Tools )

Using the circle jig and a 1/8" bit. I laid out the rough design in pencil then used the circle jig
to route out the outer diameter portion and a straight edge for the straight lines. Really kinda simple
in design but turned out very well. I was pleased with it. 

Cutting the ebony inlay was the hardest part of the whole thing. Ebony inlay has very little flex. The radius has to
be pretty much spot on or it will just snap. And with pieces that narrow trying to sand down any inside/outside edge
is very touchy at best. 

I experimented a little using black Timbermate wood filler in an like sized inlay and to be honest, it looked really good. 
I'd say the ebony was a 10 outta 10 and the TImbermate was a good 8.5 outta 10.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

kywoodchopper said:


> I have so much lumber in my shop would could get lost from each other. I have enough to last a couple lifetimes. Malcolm


No doubt!! and judging by the projects you've posted, its quite a desirable collection at that!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

TenGees said:


> Nice going, Bill. The zebra is amazing and the dowels are a nice touch.


I should have added that the dowels were IIRC just wood skewers. I soaked them in the black transtint for 
over 2 weeks until they were thoroughtly stained through and through....then another few days for em to dry
out completely....


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That box is really nice Bill. I bet he will find it within a year. :grin: Have you seen the new jig Rockler has that lets you put dowels in at an angle? You drill in one corner and it comes out the other side. Looks pretty good and it's different. If it's made any better than some of their jigs I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> That box is really nice Bill. I bet he will find it within a year. :grin: Have you seen the new jig Rockler has that lets you put dowels in at an angle? You drill in one corner and it comes out the other side. Looks pretty good and it's different. If it's made any better than some of their jigs I wouldn't buy it.


Thank you Don... greatly appreciated!

Yes, he will find it, he already knows about it.. "working on my box pappy?, working on my box"...

As a matter of fact I didn't know about that corner dowel jig. I like the idea of putting dowels in on an angle, you get a cool oval shape then. And 3 different size options. Anyone making alot of boxes, or just wanting something different.not a bad route to take. I do agree with you on the quality of
their jigs.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh my that sounds very challenging and intricate, which only add to the level of skill needed by the master. Thanks Bill.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Larkan said:


> Oh my that sounds very challenging and intricate, which only add to the level of skill needed by the master. Thanks Bill.


 @Larkin

Kerry, 
I'd have to give it a modestly challenging and slightly intricate at best. I've always been of the mind that to achieve a good look even a simple task needs to be done well.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is so pretty what a treasure. Would you like another grandchild lol


----------

